# NEC: Conduit Fill on the PE Exam



## JB66money (Oct 1, 2013)

I am currently taking a course in the NEC and we have been recently covering conduit fill and wiring such as determining how many conductors a metal box contain. I would like to ask those of you who have taken and passed the PE Power Exam did you all have these topics on the exam when you took it?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 1, 2013)

I am taking the PE exam this month, so I do not know the direct answer to your question, but when I sat for the electrical contractors (Master Electrician) exam, those type questions were on that test. Is the NEC class you are taking based on the electrical contractors exam?


----------



## apoollo13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Conduit sizing is a critical aspect of everyday electrical design, so I don't think it's a stretch at all to say it could be on the exam. I don't think it will get as specialized as an electricians exam, but I think it's a good idea to be aware of the different kinds of questions they can ask you and have a reference like this ready:

http://www.mikeholt.com/instructor2/img/product/pdf/11MBOOKS-1176-sample.pdf


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Oct 2, 2013)

It can certainly be on the exam


----------



## EEpowerOK (Oct 2, 2013)

I took the exam last April and it was not on the exam.


----------



## pelaw (Oct 2, 2013)

That type of question could be on the exam but it would be one of that type of the 80 total questions. It's really not worth spending much time on other than to familiarize yourself with how to find that info--know where Chapter 9 tables are and tables in 314--do not study the stuff.


----------

